# New Buck Knives Introduced for 2021



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

2021 will bring us a bunch of new Buck knives. (Image © Buck Knives)



> Buck knives is introducing a variety of new knives for 2021, and there's quite a selection. From fixed blades to auto & assisted opening to EDC folders and a cool compact frame lock folder called Budgie, Buck is clearly moving forward with their product line.
> 
> These are mostly made in USA, and all of them are guaranteed forever.
> 
> Here's the rundown,


 https://www.alloutdoor.com/2021/01/22/buck-knives-2/


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice, I have 3 USA Buck folders.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Nice, I have 3 USA Buck folders.


Pretty hard not to like a Buck.

I do see though they are offing some of those screw model I don't care for though.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Pretty hard not to like a Buck.
> 
> I do see though they are offing some of those screw model I don't care for thou
> 
> gh.


Screw that, then!! :vs_laugh:

A lot of those knives look like the same models they have had for years. I didn't click the link.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

I'm going for the Buck 102 Pro, I already have the 119 I had to buy in an emergency. Instead of the 420HC steel they will have the S35VN.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think that 591 is kind of new and different. Then again, it might use, carry and cut like all their other offerings. I think sometimes a company just fudges the looks of an older model just to get some new excitement into the usual stuff. Then again, it might be made tougher for the usual clients who just beat everything to death.


----------

